# Le negazioni



## mikasa_90

How is in Romanian [....]?

1)Le negazioni :

-nessuno(=nobody) come pronome

-nessuno(=no) come aggettivo

-nessuno dei due(=neither)

-nè....nè(=neither...nor)

-in nessun luogo(?nowhere)

-non....mai(=never)

Grazie!


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> -nessuno(=nobody) come pronome


*Nimeni* - di solito seguito da "nu" (doppia negazione):

_> Asigură-te ca *nimeni *să *nu* aibă putere_. = _Assicurati che *nessuno* abbia potere_.



> -nessuno(=no) come aggettivo


_Nici + Articolo Indefinito_: Nici un.

_> În *nici un* fel de circumstanţe *nu* vom face pe placul acelor forţe politice globale_ = _In *nessun* modo.._.



> -nessuno dei due(=neither)


_Nici unul_.



> -n*é*....n*é*(=neither...nor)


_Nici...nici_:

_> Este prevăzut clar că *nici *Kosovo *nici *vreo parte a provinciei *nu* se va putea alipi_. 

Wait for others though.


----------



## radu

Missed one:


mikasa_90 said:


> -non....mai(=never)



_Niciodată nu..._

> *Niciodată nu* e prea târziu să înveţi ceva nou.
> Să *nu* deranjezi *niciodată *secretarele!


----------



## donjoe

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> -nessuno(=no) come aggettivo
> 
> 
> 
> _Nici + Articolo Indefinito_: Nici un.
> _> În *nici un* fel de circumstanţe *nu* vom face pe placul acelor forţe politice globale_ = _In *nessun* modo.._.
Click to expand...

Questo non e corretto secondo le ultime regole ufficiali. "D.O.O.M. 2" ha introdotto in 2005 parole uniche con questo senso, come in Italiano, Francese, Spagnolo etc. Si dice:
- *niciun* fel (nessun modo)
- *nicio* metodă (nessuna metoda)



> -nessuno dei due(=neither)
> 
> 
> 
> _Nici unul_.
Click to expand...

No, anche qui e una sola parola: *niciunul* (dintre cei doi).



> -n*é*....n*é*(=neither...nor)
> 
> 
> 
> _Nici...nici_:
> 
> _> Este prevăzut clar că *nici *Kosovo *nici *vreo parte a provinciei *nu* se va putea alipi_.
Click to expand...

Si, corretto, ma forse sarebbe un esempio piu informativo questo:
- ne l'uno, ne l'altro = *nici unul*, nici celălalt
perche qui e un altro caso nel quale si usano due parole.



> -in nessun luogo(?nowhere)


*Nicăieri*, *niciunde*.


----------

